# This makes me want to have a baby



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG ROFLOL. That was just too adorable.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

OH my goodness!! That is one of the cutest things I have seen in a long time! Thanks for sharing  

And I second that...it makes me want to have a baby even more now!  Poo on school.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ahahhhaha I was cracking up the whole time! thanks for sharing


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That was too cute! It looked like he was really enjoying it!
I loved the first time he rolled.. and rolled and rolled and rolled!

Thanks so much for sharing that!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

GottaRide said:


> YouTube - Tempo's First "Bath"


That was the weirdest feeling ever. I knew it would a video to that song before it played:shock: I must have seen it at some point and just don't remember it or that is just creepy.

That was the most adorable foal I have ever seen. What a cute little thing! I'm dreading the day I have to show the wash rack to my guy.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cute. I would love a baby! Too bad I already have my hands full with a 10 year old lol


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I really want a baby too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LADIES don't be fooled by their cuteness! my guy isn't always as adorable as he might sound:twisted: he's got manipulation down to an art :lol:


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I loved that! Babies are so silly.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So cute!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, that really made my day, thank you! :lol:


----------

